# IFR recert



## hercboy (15 Jun 2007)

Just a question, im an ojt pilot right now with a pft bypass.  Someone had told me tonight if you have an ifr and it has expired the mil. will pay for a recert just curious if anyone knows if this still exists, i know it has in the past.  So if anyone has an knowledge on this I am quite curious.

Cheers


----------



## Zoomie (16 Jun 2007)

There is no program in the system that allows public funds to be used to supplement civilian flying qualifications.  Quite frankly, you will never use your IFR civy quals in the CF - you will be taught everything you need to know.  

Once you start flying in the CF, you can use your military flying to count towards maintaining your civilian time too.


----------



## hercboy (16 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the info zoomy kind of what i thought just someone told be different tonight, so thought i would ask


----------



## Inch (16 Jun 2007)

hercboy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info zoomy kind of what i thought just someone told be different tonight, so thought i would ask



There used to be a program called something like Continuation Flying Training Allowance, I don't remember the exact name off hand but it entailed about 25 hrs of flying a year to maintain a pilot's skills while waiting for course. IIRC, it was for RMC students who did PFT after 2nd year so that they could maintain some semblance of skill for the 2-3 years it took to actually get to Moose Jaw after doing PFT in the summer.

I inquired about this allowance when I joined and it had ceased around 98/99. Probably where your rumor came from, however it doesn't exist anymore. The benefit didn't outweigh the cost I guess, let alone the fact that around 1999 there started to be large numbers of students waiting for MJ, a very costly endeavour to try to keep 100+ PATs flying. I went 3 years between my Commercial MIFR flight test in Aviation College and Clearhood 1 in the Harvard II and I didn't find it all that hard to pick up where I left off and learn the new stuff.


----------



## hercboy (16 Jun 2007)

hey inch,

Did you pay for any of your own flying hours during the wait.  I was fortunate enough to meet someone with their own plane who has taken me up flying, im not sure rusty would be the appropriate word, however by the end of the flight it was starting to come back.  Yeah im just thinking i dont want to show at MJ with that same amount of rust, and if the govt would pay why not, but doesnt seem to apply anymore.  I am curious where this fella got his info, he seemed pretty positive that they would pay for up to 5k for a recert.  Anyhow thats it.


----------



## Inch (16 Jun 2007)

I didn't fly between College and Moose Jaw, didn't hurt me one bit. You start from the basics in MJ anyway.

There was another program back then too that would reimburse you for increasing your skills, ie a new licence, rating, course, etc, but I don't believe that's around these days either. I can't remember what it was called, but guys used it for school, driver training courses (motorcycles mostly), and anything else you got a certificate for.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jun 2007)

hercboy said:
			
		

> hey inch,
> 
> Did you pay for any of your own flying hours during the wait.  I was fortunate enough to meet someone with their own plane who has taken me up flying, im not sure rusty would be the appropriate word, however by the end of the flight it was starting to come back.  Yeah im just thinking i dont want to show at MJ with that same amount of rust, and if the govt would pay why not, but doesnt seem to apply anymore.  I am curious where this fella got his info, he seemed pretty positive that they would pay for up to 5k for a recert.  Anyhow thats it.



Don't worry, they'll teach you how to fly straight and level again... Wether you have 0 hour or 4000 hours.

Max


----------

